# Myrtle Beach



## treydunn48 (Apr 9, 2008)

I was hopeing that someone knew of a few good websites to help me find a house between 1200 and 3000 dollars as a rough estimate for aproximately a week?


----------



## GCGuy (Oct 22, 2008)

Hope this helps:
http://www.google.com/#sclient=psy&...ql=&oq=&pbx=1&bav=on.1,or.&fp=42ea6e12edc6080

Closer to GC pier:

http://www.google.com/#sclient=psy&...bav=on.1,or.&fp=42ea6e12edc6080&pf=p&pdl=3000

Good luck!!!

GC


----------



## hpierce301 (Jan 24, 2011)

http://elliottrealty.com/

http://www.grandstrandvacations.com/


----------



## fshnjoe (Sep 11, 2008)

http://www.vrbo.com/vacation-rentals/usa/south-carolina/myrtle-beach/myrtle-beach

try this, my son got a good deal


----------



## hpierce301 (Jan 24, 2011)

when you planning on going?


----------



## treydunn48 (Apr 9, 2008)

Im planning on going around 6/18-25 and do you know of any people or companies that rent to someone say 20 or 21 and not 25???


----------



## tripleheetheet (Feb 26, 2011)

wats closest peir to sea mist?/1200 South Ocean Boulevard


----------



## jhammon30 (May 3, 2010)

I just stayed at True Blue resorts in pawley's island. Rates were awesome and the condo was beautiful. Plus unlike most vacation homes you don't have to have things perfectly clean when you leave. I stayed at oceanside village last year and my deposit was kept because a window was left cracked open. The house was cleaned by 4 women and it still didn't pass the inspection. Its just an excuse to keep your security deposit. The people at True Blue were very nice. Its not beach front but it was close enough for me.


----------

